# My speech is too long!



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

I have a 10 minute speech to do on autism tomorrow and it's too long! I tried shortening it but if I shorten it any more It wont have enough info in it! 

It's only supposed to be 10 minutes but when I practice it's going upwards of 15 minutes. Also I can't talk any faster else I'll stutter and make lots of mistakes.

What do I do? ?? :afr:cry


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

A key thing to know about speeches is that people don't listen about half the time. They just kinda stare at you. Make sure the beginning starts out good and end well. Cut like some of the details in the middle and you should be fine.

Another thing that you could do is read over the speech line by line and sort of rank the most important to the least important things. Then cut out some of the least important stuff. Or aim for a mixture of both.

Unless the teacher is strict on the timing "<= 10 min", you should cut it down to at most 11-12 min, which is around like 2-3 paragraghs?


----------



## Iwantham (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovecrushed said:


> A key thing to know about speeches is that people don't listen about half the time. They just kinda stare at you. Make sure the beginning starts out good and end well. Cut like some of the details in the middle and you should be fine.
> 
> Another thing that you could do is read over the speech line by line and sort of rank the most important to the least important things. Then cut out some of the least important stuff. Or aim for a mixture of both.
> 
> Unless the teacher is strict on the timing "<= 10 min", you should cut it down to at most 11-12 min, which is around like 2-3 paragraghs?


The thing is it's not a speech that will be presented in front of the class, it'll be just me and the teacher in the room so I'm concerned she'll be paying EXTRA attention and she did warn us multiple times about the <=10 minutes time limit.

I'll try to trim some more things but I'm down to the bare facts now with no discussion in between :|


----------



## Jonatan (Dec 14, 2014)

How did it go?
To bad I only read this topic just now. Speeches are my strong suit. Feel free to send me a message next time you need help with your speech. I'd be happy to read it for you and give you any advice I can.


----------

